# Kayaks on smaller vehicles



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

i am going to be selling my hilux and buying a small car that is better on the fuel, but i am basing more around what i can get roof racks on to carry the quest.
Just woundering if the smaller car owners could tell me what roof rack setups they have, i'm thinking i will have to look more for the 5door hatch so there is abit more length in the roof?

any advise greatly appreciated!!!

thanks, shappy


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Claw hammer runs a Rav4, it looks like an upside down ice skate with his AI on it. Mr plods gunna get him one of these days


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Gday shappy, I used to carry the swing on the top of my Getz, and I beleive kiwipea has a Getz too

The racks are Rhino sports racks

Cheers Dave


----------



## pcman (Oct 27, 2008)

i just managed to fit a 3m kayak onto a ra60 celica today using a pair of the soft racks wouldnt hesitate to put my quest on it with a front strap aswell


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I run a Hyundai Accent with soft roof racks and I currently strap a Revo to it. I also use a front strap down to the tow point. Other yaks I have carried are a swing, a profish45, an outback and an espri.

Been passed by the cops many times and even pulled over for an RBT without a word said about the yak being on the roof.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shappy , I put the pacific angler at 3.64 mtrs on a hyundi excel now and then , it only has about 2.85 ft between the factory bars , make sure the yak is balanced by pushing and pulling until the front and rear of the yak need equal force to lift , don't expect what looks right to be right , then just strap it down through the racks as usual with a nose rope to the bonnet to act as an eyesight guide as you are driving - don't have this to tight as the wind force and rope can stress the yak to much with the smaller rack footings - I drive to many places , at and sometimes 100kph and there is no problem...the quest will not be a problem , get factory racks if you can as they will be covered by warranty if there is ever a problem , or a decent set of aftermarket ones like rolla or thule...


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

small car - no worries - Outback on a jazz - just make sure your racks are capable of holding the weight.

I reckon the biggest deal is that you really need to tie back and front as well as tying down because the roof rack bars are not wide enough apart on a small car and they rock too much without them.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Carried a quest on a pulsar all the time, not an issue. The racks were only about 60cm apart aswell, and never had any issues. Wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

do a search on this topic and you will find other old threads that have covered this pretty well before... I've used Rola racks on large and small cars no worries at all but agree that front and back tie downs are a necessary item

cheers

John


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

I've a Pulsar hatch and I've no problems carrying a Kingfisher (13.5 ft)...but I agree with the majority...front and back tiedowns are a must.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Got a set of Rola racks just before xmas and would thoroughly recommend them, my yak is just on 3 metres and got a pair of rhino roof straps to hold it down and just loop a piece of rope thru the front and rear carrying lugs of my yak and tie back to the racks


----------



## peter58 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi

I have a litte Corolla and I use soft roof racks and I have a Revo on it AND have not had problems at all


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

thanks heaps for the replies. mehi, i'm interested in the mounting of those racks to the getz. are they factroy fit or do you remove the weather strip on the roof and add in some mounting brackets. 
most of you are managing to transport yaks on the vehicles i am looking at, so thanks heaps for your help!!!


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

mehi said:


> Gday shappy, I used to carry the swing on the top of my Getz, and I beleive kiwipea has a Getz too
> 
> The racks are Rhino sports racks
> 
> Cheers Dave


Yes transport my 36kg Moken on my lil Getz. Roof Racks are Rola fitted by roof rack supplier, think roof rack base is rivet fixed to roof. Racks are about one metre apart. Used a front strap first few times being extra careful, but last 12 months only 2 straps, one to each rack but twice over (there and back)
Took yak down to Batemans Bay and back from Central Coast, 4/5 hr trip, 110 km hr on freeways no problem, yak never moved  









kiwipea


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

yah shappy don't go with soft mounts on a small car. youv'e seen my car dents and scratches all over the top and the roof on my 3 is flimsy big dents from over tightening the yak to the top and every bump makes the roof go pop. soft mounts on small cars not a good idea!!!

how did you guys go today?


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

thanks heaps kiwipea!! did see a little getz that would be great as a little run around and looks like it should cart the quest too!!

hey ryan, wasn't to bad at all... i finished with a 37cm snap, maca got a 39cm cod and 27cm bream. wongus landed a nice spotty mac over 70cm and a 37cm snap. plenty of little ones in between...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I used soft racks on my old corolla seca. Never had a problem with the Cobra pro fisherman, erics tunny or stealth evo 430. Have since replaced it with a new yaris 5dr hatch and the roof is not strong enough for the soft racks. Have put on some rhino racks and use the rhino J carrier (which I move to the people mover when I want to carry two skis). No problem. Never used front or rear ropes, just cam buckle tiedowns, and not had any problems but then glass skis are stiffer than tupperware


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

I use Thule racks rated to 75kg on my Getz(5 door). The Revo doesn't move up there so I'm more tham happy with it.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

My Adventure Island travels well on my Ford Focus. Car is 4.3m and the yak is 4.8m. I have done loads of ks no problems.


----------

